# Solved: Ipconfig/network repair not working.



## ryboto (Jun 9, 2006)

After using SDfix and Combofix, two spyware removal tools, I seem to have lost inernet connectivity. When I booted from safe mode to normal windows session, I was greeted with the lack of a network connection. My router is configured to release a specific IP for my NIC mac address, but, instead, I'm getting 169.xxx IP's, which implies my computer can't communicate with the router. I've tried deleting the Winsock entries from the registry to get them to reset, but outside of that, I don't know what to do. I can manually assign an IP, and use the DNS addresses that my roomate's connection shows(he's on the same router), but if I try to view a webpage, even the routers webpage, the browser says there's no connection. 

What's odd, is that if I use the static settings I can ping the router, but I can't connect to the router config page. So, I'm not sure what to do, even given a full set of static credentials, I can't connect to my network.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

if you are wireless, make sure you can connect to the router.

If you can connect to it via wired, then try that and see if you get the same results.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## ryboto (Jun 9, 2006)

Johnwill, I saw your post over at Techsupportforum. I tried what you suggested for someone else:


> TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.
> 
> For these commands, Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt.
> 
> ...


After that, the connection would still not work, only grabbing a local IP. The first netsh command gave me this as a response,
C:\Documents and Settings\rybot>netsh winsock reset catalog

Unable to reset the Winsock Catalog.
The system cannot find the file specified

The second command worked fine. Not sure what all this means.


----------



## ryboto (Jun 9, 2006)

Couriant said:


> if you are wireless, make sure you can connect to the router.
> 
> If you can connect to it via wired, then try that and see if you get the same results.


neither connection works. Wired or wireless, I can't get a network IP, i just keep getting local ones. The wireless card can see the network. And if I give myself static credentials(IP, gateway, DNS), the connection "looks" good, at least as far as the icon in the taskbar goes, but as soon as I open the browser i realize nothing has changed. Still, if i use static settings, I can ping my router, ping my roomates computer, but typing the routers IP into my browser results in the browser telling me it can't connect.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ryboto said:


> Still, if i use static settings, I can ping my router, ping my roomates computer, but typing the routers IP into my browser results in the browser telling me it can't connect.


Does your roommate's computer working fine? Can he connect to the router's GUI?


----------



## ryboto (Jun 9, 2006)

yes, he can connect fine. I'm writing this now in linux, my machine is a dual boot. So, considering the network works fine in linux, I can assuredly say it's a windows issue. Here's the output from ipconfig /all

C:\Documents and Settings\rybot>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : metro
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet8:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for
VMnet8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-08
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.218.201
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet1:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for
VMnet1
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-01
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.25.142
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-91-9F-71
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.197.125
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\rybot>

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm wondering if your VM adapters are conflicting. Perhaps try disabling the network option and then reboot to see if you can get an ip address.


----------



## ryboto (Jun 9, 2006)

I did, i disabled them, restarted, came back, still, no network IP. Besides, I've had vmware installed for over a month, and suddenly the bridged connections are giving me issues?


----------



## jason2713 (May 25, 2007)

if your roommate can connect, maybe do an IPCONFIG /ALL on his machine and compare. the first glaring things I can see, if it even matters, is your subnet mask is a 16 bit mask. did you set it that way? I am used to seeing a 24 bit mask.

if your router is on a different subnet, doubt you'll be able to see it.


----------



## ryboto (Jun 9, 2006)

Thing is, I can manually assign the settings, and when I do, windows automatically inserts 255.255.255.0. Like i said, when I do that, it lets me ping the router, i can't access the configuration for the router, but i can ping it. If i leave it to dhcp, and let it request an IP from the router, the IP, or one similar to what I pasted in my previous post is what I see in the network properties.


----------



## jason2713 (May 25, 2007)

do you know the IP of your router, if so, i'd also manually set that as my default gateway, and put in the 24 bit subnet mask for it. Since you are setting your IP and Subnet statically, DHCP does not need to be configured. I'd be curious to see if that worked.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since it won't automatically assign an IP address, I'm thinking there is still something amiss with your TCP/IP stack.

If you don't have SP2 on that XP machine, you need to try this WINSOCK repair.

Automated WINSOCK Fix all Windows Versions


----------



## ryboto (Jun 9, 2006)

When I set a static IP, i filled in all the settings, IP, Gateway, subnet mask, using the same numbers as my roomates pc(but obviously not his IP). I chose an IP in the range that I programmed my router to support. Since only two computers are on our network, there can't be a conflict there. 

JohnWill, I do have SP2 installed, so I guess that wont work? I do think something is wrong with the governing settings in my windows networking, is there any way, outside of the windows xp repair feature on the disc to fix this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the stack repair doesn't do it, I'd probably be thinking about a repair installation of Windows.

How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

jason2713 said:


> if your roommate can connect, maybe do an IPCONFIG /ALL on his machine and compare. the first glaring things I can see, if it even matters, is your subnet mask is a 16 bit mask. did you set it that way? I am used to seeing a 24 bit mask.
> 
> if your router is on a different subnet, doubt you'll be able to see it.


Jason, when a computer does not see a DHCP server (for automatic IP addressing) then it will revert to the Automatic IP Address scheme. That scheme is 169.254.x.y/16 so what he has there is common. He is getting that scheme with 16bit mask because of no communication with the router.


----------



## jason2713 (May 25, 2007)

Couriant said:


> Jason, when a computer does not see a DHCP server (for automatic IP addressing) then it will revert to the Automatic IP Address scheme. That scheme is 169.254.x.y/16 so what he has there is common. He is getting that scheme with 16bit mask because of no communication with the router.


you know, i was thinking this after i typed that message since DHCP issues will assign the first 2 octets to 169.254.x.y ... meh... gotta say, love this site, you learn all the little details


----------



## jason2713 (May 25, 2007)

cant you test your stack by pinging the loop back?


----------



## ryboto (Jun 9, 2006)

well, I did the repair install, and other than my msstyles patch needing to be reinstalled, everything works as it did before the fiasco. Wish I didn't have to dig out my floppy drive and SATA driver discs just to fix the damn networking, but, it works now. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad you finally had success. It was painful but not as bad as it could have been. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

